# Evercalm Deer Herd Scent--SUCKS!



## AFadenholz

Well I had a chance to get out and Hunt Saturday morning. Tons of activity still no shooters though. 

I had two doe on separate occasions start walking towards me and as soon as they got down wind of me they bolted like lighting. 

I watched the reviews on the evercalm deer herd scent and all the reviews I read and watched swore up and down the stuff was like magic! I put the stuff all over my boots and when I get to the stand put it all over the trees around my stand. Suppose to "calm" the deer right? I have never had deer take off like that before. I have had they come in downwind from me before I used it with no issues. 

I am very good about my scent control and wear a scent lock suit shower and keep all of my clothes in a container in the bed of my truck until I get my farm. I also spray everything down with scent killer. 

Pretty upset I spent the money on this stuff, maybe I have a bad batch or maybe the deer in my woods are smarter than the ones on the YouTube videos I watched. 

Has anyone else used this stuff?


----------



## SelfTaught

Very interesting. Do you wash your hunting clothes in descent detergent and keep them in bags in between hunting to keep scent from getting to them?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sounds like you put down a lot of this stuff, I try to use a minimum, just what it takes and I only put ****/fox scent on my boots and nothing in trees or anything.


----------



## AFadenholz

Yes, I definitely wash all of my clothes and keep them in a bag with foliage from where I hunt. I also invested in a pretty expensive scent lock suit. I might have used to much but I had deer all around me and as soon as they walked down wind they took off like a bat out of hell. They're probably in the next county. Needless to say I washed my boots off with scent less soap when I get home. Has anyone else had different results with the stuff? It's pretty damn expensive and says it's an "all natural" scent. Idk maybe I got a bad batch or something


----------



## AFadenholz

I use the dead down wind detergent and scent killer. I had this little basket rack walk right within 15 yards of me and he just set there head nodding at the tree I put the stuff in and turned and walked the other way.


----------



## Lundy

Anyone ever wonder how these cover, masking, scents and absorbing clothes somehow defeat the nose of an animal that has better olfactory capability than a bloodhound?


----------



## fishingful

I shot my deer this year without washing my cloths from last year. I just chose the right stand based on the wind.


----------



## miked913

I bought it and have been using it since last Thursday. I have seen 52 deer since then and killed a 131" 9 point this evening. I had many of them go right up to the bushes or trees I put it on and most came back to it a second time after a while. These are big woods smart hard to hunt deer deer not city deer.


----------



## fishdealer04

Nothing is going to be fool proof. I am pretty sure it was Field and Stream (Might have been Outdoor Life) but last year there was an article that used a canine dog to try and detect a human hiding in a box. They had multiple boxes set up in the room. They did a test with just a normal guy. Then using spray, then using scent lok or a similar style of clothing, etc.. Dog found the guy every time. It did take longer with some of the clothing or spray but just a matter of seconds. Deer are supposed to have better noses than the dog. Granted this is a test in just a room but it does make you think.

I do know with Scent lok it is supposed to "absorb" the scent coming off of you or whatever else is in the air. If you are keeping your Scent lok in a bag full of foliage then it is going to be absorbing that scent and less room for it to absorb your scent. I would wash your clothes with the scent free detergent and then keep them in an airtight bag. No need for the foliage. 

I use the Evercalm Deer Herd scent. I put a little on my boots before I walk in. Have been using it for 2 seasons after a buddy started using it. I have not been busted with it yet and neither has he, our 4 other hunting buddies in our group and my fiance. I have been busted drawing on a deer but never being winded. The main factor we all do though is play the wind. You can do everything to be as scent free as possible, but deer are not dumb and even with all of the technology none of it is going to be fool proof.


----------



## buckeyebowman

AFadenholz said:


> I put the stuff all over my boots and when I get to the stand put it all over the trees around my stand.


That right there suggests to me that you might have gotten a little carried away with this stuff and used too much. Too much of anything, even something that's usually pleasant, is jarring. Ever run into a guy who wears "too much" cologne? Or a woman who wears "too much" perfume? It overwhelms the sense of smell, and deer don't like it when their sense of smell gets overwhelmed.


----------



## bobk

Lundy said:


> Anyone ever wonder how these cover, masking, scents and absorbing clothes somehow defeat the nose of an animal that has better olfactory capability than a bloodhound?


They defeat the wallet not the nose.


----------



## cbranig161

Last year I was out basically every weekend and only saw 2 deer the 3rd day of gun season and that was it for the season. I never used any scent away stuff till this year. I've been using dead downwind scent away detergent and I've seen the most deer out of my 4 previous years of hunting on heavy pressured public land. Could be coincidence but who really knows. The first day I was out had 3 doe walk 10 yards behind me.


----------



## DLarrick

That right there suggests to me that you might have gotten a little carried away with this stuff and used too much. Too much of anything, even something that's usually pleasant, is jarring. Ever run into a guy who wears "too much" cologne? Or a woman who wears "too much" perfume? It overwhelms the sense of smell, and deer don't like it when their sense of smell gets overwhelmed.

I’m going with this as well. Seems like you might have used a bit too much. I know it says to rub on branches around your stand but I thought it to be a little overkill. It’s not really an “attractant” just a bit of cover scent so I used sparingly. I bought the stuff this year and have used it for a few hunts. Just a couple swipes on my boots as I’m walking in is all I use. First night I used it I shot a doe 20 yards downwind from me. not saying I think it’s a cure all to good scent control and playing the wind though. also, it can’t seem to be too bad if the little buck came right up and smelled it. If that was a shooter it would have been dead before it could have walked away.


----------



## squid_1

Well last week I used Marlboro as my cover scent. I had 1 8pt, 1 4pt and a 5 pt all within 10 yards while on the ground. Keep spending that money boys.


----------



## Junebug2320

Animals regardless if deer or coyote live 24/7 in the woods. Now comes Oct and the woods are filled with more urine and horny doe estrus that makes their heads spin. Of course they're going to notice it and the smart ones will high tail it (pun intended). Scents and masking scents attract hunters like lures catch fisherman. But, I do use a seperate tote for clothes and use certain stands to play the wind.


----------



## arlee13

I have had very good luck using Dead Down Wind to mask the scent on my hunting clothes. I have shot a black bear, moose, elk, Russian boar, and many deer. I wash my clothes in dead down wind detergent, then keep them in a scent proof bag. I just spray my clothes and boots, I have tried using different scents in spraying the area where I hunt and thought it was a waste of my money. So I just use scents to mask my hunting clothing. I also shower in scent free soap. I think the scents just help mask human odors, there are a lot of variables where wild game will still see you, for some reason or another.


----------



## Lundy

The multi, multi million dollar industry of deer hunting aides preys upon the uneducated and novice hunting public that is willing to spend just about any amount of money to help them overcome mentally their deficiencies in hunting knowledge and experience. They have it pushed in their face non stop on the hunting shows, every hunter has a scene with them spraying down, so it must be good, right? It is for the manufacturer.

The one area where I think scent control is viable in on your boots and clothes to help reduce the scent trail a hunter would leave on the ground and any vegetation they may rub against walking in.I have witnessed this many times over the last 40+ years. But once in the stand if a deer is down wind AND is actually in your scent dispersal cone it will smell you no matter what you spray down with or wear.

I very often read accounts of a hunter not being detected by a deer that is downwind of them being offered up as proof as the effectiveness of a scent elimination product. However do these same hunters know where there scent cone actually is? Is it actually even reaching the deer that the hunter believes is downwind? I'm sure you all have witnessed the variability of wind based upon thermals and land contour.

The bottom line it is extremely difficult, impossible according to science from many of the true experts, to overcome the nose that mother nature gave a deer.

The wind, the only sure, proven, 100% effective method, available every day, you never forget it at home, you never run out of it, and it's FREE


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown028

Speaking of scent that sucks! I decided after enough shopping around to just spend the money on the gods gift to hunters "'code blue PREMIUM STANDING ESTROUS" ive been out on 2 seperate occasions now with it... And every deer that has got down wind of it.. Has got all nervous, stomping, and throwing me the tail and walked off. This bottle is going in the trash at lunch time. Total waste of money. Not one deer, buck or doe, reacted in a positive or even neutral way. All negative response.


----------



## bobk

Lundy said:


> The multi, multi million dollar industry of deer hunting aides preys upon the uneducated and novice hunting public that is willing to spend just about any amount of money to help them overcome mentally their deficiencies in hunting knowledge and experience. They have it pushed in their face non stop on the hunting shows, every hunter has a scene with them spraying down, so it must be good, right? It is for the manufacturer.
> 
> The one area where I think scent control is viable in on your boots and clothes to help reduce the scent trail a hunter would leave on the ground and any vegetation they may rub against walking in.I have witnessed this many times over the last 40+ years. But once in the stand if a deer is down wind AND is actually in your scent dispersal cone it will smell you no matter what you spray down with or wear.
> 
> I very often read accounts of a hunter not being detected by a deer that is downwind of them being offered up as proof as the effectiveness of a scent elimination product. However do these same hunters know where there scent cone actually is? Is it actually even reaching the deer that the hunter believes is downwind? I'm sure you all have witnessed the variability of wind based upon thermals and land contour.
> 
> The bottom line it is extremely difficult, impossible according to science from many of the true experts, to overcome the nose that mother nature gave a deer.
> 
> The wind, the only sure, proven, 100% effective method, available every day, you never forget it at home, you never run out of it, and it's FREE


What's with all this common sense mumbo jumbo
Never been a fan of all the hype in a jar. I do like to use the tarsal glands though.


----------



## supercanoe

I love the guys with all of the scent control products and bright shiny scent control outfits. Hunting today is more about the gear than skill sets for many people. We live in an instant gratification society.


----------



## JV1

Im a believer in fresh earth scent wafers pinned to my coat. Also i store my clothes in containers between hunts with the same wafers. Not very big on scents since a bad experience with tinks 69 long ago.


----------



## Bluewalleye

My personal experience with deer getting down wind is never good. I use all of the sprays and wash my hunting cloths after wearing them 3 times in the woods. I even use the UV killer after washing them in the no UV clothes wash. I even wash the towel that I am going to dry off with after taking a shower in the hunting soaps. Nothing like drying yourself off with that nice scented towel that you clean in your normal laundry. With the scented cling free. 
There is NO WAY to fool a deer's noise. NO WAY.... 
When you go by a farm with cow manure smell around it. That is how strong your smell is to a deer. And when they smell it they run the other way....


----------



## dugworm

AFadenholz said:


> Well I had a chance to get out and Hunt Saturday morning. Tons of activity still no shooters though.
> 
> I had two doe on separate occasions start walking towards me and as soon as they got down wind of me they bolted like lighting.
> 
> I watched the reviews on the evercalm deer herd scent and all the reviews I read and watched swore up and down the stuff was like magic! I put the stuff all over my boots and when I get to the stand put it all over the trees around my stand. Suppose to "calm" the deer right? I have never had deer take off like that before. I have had they come in downwind from me before I used it with no issues.
> 
> I am very good about my scent control and wear a scent lock suit shower and keep all of my clothes in a container in the bed of my truck until I get my farm. I also spray everything down with scent killer.
> 
> Pretty upset I spent the money on this stuff, maybe I have a bad batch or maybe the deer in my woods are smarter than the ones on the YouTube videos I watched.
> 
> Has anyone else used this stuff?


Anyone who thinks a deer scent/attractant/cover up is a cure all has a lot to learn about deer hunting. The companies manufacturing these products love you though.


----------



## pipefitter42

Washing your hunting clothes with baking soda works just as well as the brand name stuff and it's dirt cheap


----------



## Tritonman

Trying to eliminate ones scent can be trying to ones sanity. Scent elimination on clothing, boots, skin, release, breath, etc. After all that I spray a $6 bottle of tinks 69 all around my stand. That was a long time ago. I think you will be straight shooting if you take care of your scent and not add any extras. If they want to be there they will. No attractants or calm scents. That rain we had may wash it away. Good luck to you.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lundy said:


> The multi, multi million dollar industry of deer hunting aides preys upon the uneducated and novice hunting public that is willing to spend just about any amount of money to help them overcome mentally their deficiencies in hunting knowledge and experience. They have it pushed in their face non stop on the hunting shows, every hunter has a scene with them spraying down, so it must be good, right? It is for the manufacturer.
> 
> The one area where I think scent control is viable in on your boots and clothes to help reduce the scent trail a hunter would leave on the ground and any vegetation they may rub against walking in.I have witnessed this many times over the last 40+ years. But once in the stand if a deer is down wind AND is actually in your scent dispersal cone it will smell you no matter what you spray down with or wear.
> 
> I very often read accounts of a hunter not being detected by a deer that is downwind of them being offered up as proof as the effectiveness of a scent elimination product. However do these same hunters know where there scent cone actually is? Is it actually even reaching the deer that the hunter believes is downwind? I'm sure you all have witnessed the variability of wind based upon thermals and land contour.
> 
> The bottom line it is extremely difficult, impossible according to science from many of the true experts, to overcome the nose that mother nature gave a deer.
> 
> The wind, the only sure, proven, 100% effective method, available every day, you never forget it at home, you never run out of it, and it's FREE


What a GREAT post! 

As I posted on another thread, when I go into the woods I want to smell like NOTHING as much as possible. I used to use "scent proof" detergent, but have gone back to what I used in the beginning. Baking soda and cold water! Eliminates odors and your colors won't fade. 

For boots, I try to wear rubber as much as possible, specifically LaCrosse Alpha Burly's. Have watched deer cross my path to the stand (another issue altogether), and not pick up on my scent. 

And as far as your "scent cone" goes, here's another free solution. If you're out and about in the late Summer and spy some milkweed plants with seed pods on them, pick those pods! Take them home and put them in large, paper grocery bags with the top lightly sealed. Don't use plastic, the pods will just sweat and rot! After a while you will have a bag full of light, downy seeds and fluff. Pack some of them in an old 35mm film canister, pill bottle, whatever. When you want to see what the wind is doing pick out one puffy seed and let it go. You will be amazed!


----------



## Redman1776

Hickory chips in a bee smoker. Try it and your life will be forever changed.


----------



## nitsud

I do some vague attempts at scent control, but for me it's as much about the ritual as anything. Drying off with a freshly washed towel and eating an apple as I walk to the stand is part of hunting deer. I don't know if it helps hide me from deer, but it helps me focus.


----------



## fishgig

You ever smell a mature rutting buck? If he can smell anything other than himself your cover scents can't be doing much good. Stay as clean as possible, play the wind ,wear rubber boots and have luck on your side.


----------



## crittergitter

I don't buy deer pee in a bottle or in a paste. I don't buy any scent producing products period. I do use a scent elimination/reduction soap. It seems to reduce my scent enough that deer that are down wind may be duped into thinking I am farther away than I truly am. 

The biggest problems with your human scent in my opinion are your head and your feet. You must address it and address it thoroughly or you'll get busted. Count on it.


----------



## Homey

I have used evercalm and have had no bad reactions, but I just put some on the bottom of my boots for the walk in to the stand.


----------



## SteelForge

Only thing I can tell you is climb higher. I just from about 30 feet up and have shot deer smoking before


----------



## Shortdrift

AFadenholz said:


> .
> 
> I am very good about my scent control and wear a scent lock suit shower and keep all of my clothes in a container in the bed of my truck until I get my farm. I also spray everything down with scent killer.


After all that preparation there would be no reason to add anything else other than sitting motionless.


----------



## buckeyebowman

JV1 said:


> Im a believer in fresh earth scent wafers pinned to my coat. Also i store my clothes in containers between hunts with the same wafers. Not very big on scents since a bad experience with tinks 69 long ago.


I know a guy who somehow managed to meet "Tink" at his production facility years ago. He said if you saw how it was made, you'd never buy any!


----------



## bigwayned

If you think you can beat a deers nose you are foolish. I practice scent control and wear a scent blocker outfit but none of it works 100%. I do use evercalm sparingly on the vegetation around where I'm hunting but I don't put it on myself. I have not had a bad response as a result of using it that I'm aware of but anything is possible when your hunting mature deer. I believe some areas deer tolerate human scent more than others. I live and do most of my hunting in lorain county where most deer smell humans on a daily basis. When I travel to southeast ohio to hunt where it's not as populated, deer put up with human scent a lot less than they do here. I have killed deer downwind of me but I prefer to keep the wind in my face. Just my opinion and experience.


----------



## fishgig

SteelForge said:


> Only thing I can tell you is climb higher. I just from about 30 feet up and have shot deer smoking before


 Deer smoke?? Lol. Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Kevin Moses

There are some things about scent control that works wonders. Some detergents, deodorants, body soaps, are all good things. Clean boots, and clothes walking in are of the utmost importance so you don't stink the joint up from your truck, to the stand. However, when it comes to scent control clothing, I have a whole different philosophy on it. I wear scent control under layer, scent control socks, and scent control gloves. That will cover your body ash (microscopic skin flakes). The total expense of all that is under $150.00. You can't hardly buy a jacket alone for that price, let alone an entire outerwear ensemble. My thought is that this will help keep my stink to a minimum. I wash my outerwear after EVERY hunt to keep it as scent free as possible. All these things are wonderful, but no matter what you do to your clothing, the number one stink maker in the woods, is your breath. You still have to play wind direction if you want to consistently kill deer. The Ozonic craze going on right now may be legit based on actual science. I've never seen one work, so I will hold any judgment there until I've tried it. However, you still must play the wind day in, and day out.


----------



## Kevin Moses

I totally forgot my point I was going to make about using scents. What is the very first thing you do when you smell something??? You start looking for the source. I do not use attraction, or cover scents at all. The last thing I want a deer to do is start looking around trying to find the source of whatever is stinking up his area. It puts deer on alarm, and usually does not end well for the hunter. I prefer an animal to have no clue that anything is out of the ordinary. It keeps them calm, and offers way more, and better shots day in, and day out.


----------



## dfox

supercanoe said:


> I love the guys with all of the scent control products and bright shiny scent control outfits. Hunting today is more about the gear than skill sets for many people. We live in an instant gratification society.


Im a tinks 69 fan. Last yr I had a buck basically follow my drag rag to a couple of wicks and stand there waiting for me to relax and shoot. Have had does comfortable around it as well.


----------



## crestliner TS

I use it and never had any issues spooking deer. I put in on my stand straps and boot bottoms. I also use the scent wafers occasionally and wash and store my clothes. Rubber boots are a must IMO. brush teeth/tongue with baking soda( someone mentioned breath earlier). Sometimes use fox or raccoon urine as cover scent, it all helps. Of course you still have to pay attention to the wind for best results hunting deer.


----------



## crestliner TS

Lundy said:


> Anyone ever wonder how these cover, masking, scents and absorbing clothes somehow defeat the nose of an animal that has better olfactory capability than a bloodhound?


They dont defeat odor, they only reduce odor to help a hunter. You still need to pay attention to wind direction.


----------



## fishgig

Would think of it as a Curiosity Scent . If set up properly do to wind direction would draw thier attention away from me and would allow for a shot .Have not used this product by have used fresh tarsal gland it works like a gem. As always I take all precautions to be scent free as possible.


----------



## pkent

I use wood smoke from a bee smoker on hunting clothing,campfire will work.,then some fitzeralds deer dander.try to play the wind,late in the season they get smart on over the counter scents.get up off the ground if you can.sometimes this works for me.


----------



## fishgig

Tried smoke last two hunts of the year, killed 140, 12 pt. Next outing killed a doe. Have to wait til next year to see if the smoke works tho both deer came in up wind.


----------



## nis1

I've had great success using evercalm. I've been using it since it came out and have been busted by scent only once or twice since then. I had 4 bucks and a dozen does dancing circles around me last night with a swirling wind. Not one caught my scent.


----------



## Lowerider1029

I too have had success with Evercalm, i rub it on nearby trees and rocks, and it seems to relax them. I haven't seen any negative responses as yet. So for me I would say it works.


----------



## son of rooster

AFadenholz said:


> Well I had a chance to get out and Hunt Saturday morning. Tons of activity still no shooters though.
> 
> I had two doe on separate occasions start walking towards me and as soon as they got down wind of me they bolted like lighting.
> 
> I watched the reviews on the evercalm deer herd scent and all the reviews I read and watched swore up and down the stuff was like magic! I put the stuff all over my boots and when I get to the stand put it all over the trees around my stand. Suppose to "calm" the deer right? I have never had deer take off like that before. I have had they come in downwind from me before I used it with no issues.
> 
> I am very good about my scent control and wear a scent lock suit shower and keep all of my clothes in a container in the bed of my truck until I get my farm. I also spray everything down with scent killer.
> 
> Pretty upset I spent the money on this stuff, maybe I have a bad batch or maybe the deer in my woods are smarter than the ones on the YouTube videos I watched.
> 
> Has anyone else used this stuff?


I've used it a few times, sparingly, never been busted.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I've always had very good luck using evercalm. I definitely see a difference in a good way.


----------



## one3

AFadenholz said:


> Well I had a chance to get out and Hunt Saturday morning. Tons of activity still no shooters though.
> 
> I had two doe on separate occasions start walking towards me and as soon as they got down wind of me they bolted like lighting.
> 
> I watched the reviews on the evercalm deer herd scent and all the reviews I read and watched swore up and down the stuff was like magic! I put the stuff all over my boots and when I get to the stand put it all over the trees around my stand. Suppose to "calm" the deer right? I have never had deer take off like that before. I have had they come in downwind from me before I used it with no issues.
> 
> I am very good about my scent control and wear a scent lock suit shower and keep all of my clothes in a container in the bed of my truck until I get my farm. I also spray everything down with scent killer.
> 
> Pretty upset I spent the money on this stuff, maybe I have a bad batch or maybe the deer in my woods are smarter than the ones on the YouTube videos I watched.
> 
> Has anyone else used this stuff?


Please, do not get caught up in all that sent stuff. I am 68 years old and have been bow hunting since the mid 60's. we, did well then and are doing well now. One deer per, most years. Remember hunting has become big bisness. Just use common sence.


----------



## crestliner TS

That scent stuff is for real. Just because you did something a long time ago dosnt mean it cant be improved upon. I use scent stuff to my advantage all the time. You have to be smarter then big business and use comon sense when using scent in the woods. And before you even say it, yes we all know staying down wind is the best idea but scent stuff helps.


----------



## Lowerider1029

i agree crestliner, i have shot at least 4 bucks with their noses buried in a bottle of deer lure.


----------



## Bluewalleye

I have used evercalm in the past, and had does run like a wolf was chasing them away. I have used doe pee to some good success, when the rut is really going good. With that said, you can fool a deer's eyes with camo clothing. You can fool his ears with calls. But you can never fool his nose. If he gets any scent of human, they will run or spook off. 
I do all of the clothing washes. I do all of the scent control. But with even that, if a deer gets any scent of you it is gone.. JMO


----------



## one3

crestliner TS said:


> That scent stuff is for real. Just because you did something a long time ago dosnt mean it cant be improved upon. I use scent stuff to my advantage all the time. You have to be smarter then big business and use comon sense when using scent in the woods. And before you even say it, yes we all know staying down wind is the best idea but scent stuff helps.


If you want to give you money away that is up to you.


----------



## fastwater

Put a scent out there that deer are used to smelling and they will be calm.

I smoke my clothes and they are hung in the barn. Why? Cause everyone around here burns wood, burns brush,tree stumps, trash etc. and the deer are used to smelling the smoke. Same for the barn smells. Want to scent mask your boots around these parts, find a nice cow paddy and step in it on the way to the woods. And since we're hunting deer, and hopefully there's deer in the area, there should be a few piles of deer dung laying around we can step in also if we happen to pass that on the way to the stand.

Have used many commercial scents and never cared for any of them but one. 
Trail End 307 by Wildlife Research.
It's more of a lure/attractant then a cover scent. Using it on a drag rag, have had deer(bucks and does) follow scent trail right to stand. Really like using it during pre rut. It's nothing magical but I've had enough success with it to warrant using it. Smelling it, it seems to have sweet anise in it.


----------



## wahlryes

I use ever calm on the regular.iv have bucks follow the trail I walk in on and the proceed to lick the ladder on my stand.stuff smells like a bedding area.it's one of the few scents I use.however I will never buy the 50$doe in heat one way to over priced.


----------



## wahlryes

wahlryes said:


> I use ever calm on the regular.iv have bucks follow the trail I walk in on and the proceed to lick the ladder on my stand.stuff smells like a bedding area.it's one of the few scents I use.however I will never buy the 50$doe in heat one way to over priced.


I also smoke butt go in a mm mini tube really don't have issues getting busted public or private maybe 1 or twice a year I get blew at.


----------



## wahlryes

Fact is if you hunt the rut at the right time deer will be going nutz anyways.forget all scents and calls #1 rule location,#2location'#3location


----------

